# bonomann



## bonomann (Dec 29, 2013)

what's the best torch to use when brazing hvac copper with a heat sink and why


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Oxy acetylene. Heats it up quick, and used properly you don't transfer as much heat to areas where you don't want the heat.


----------

